# Replacement of PEG Tube through existing stoma



## Coral Denham (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, 

Does anyone know the correct CPT code for the replacement of a PEG tube through an existing stoma?

Thank you,

Coral


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Jul 16, 2012)

Check out 43760.

Bob


----------

